# Anton's friend Brian Cal.... sent some LUV!!!!!



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Not sure if he is posting here just yet, but I'm pretty sure I got to herf with this brother in PA.

Nice little package blew up in my face as I opened my mail-box.

Tasty little 4 pack. Had not had a Grayvcliff 1666..... so it was a nice RAOK. (Randon Act of Kindness)....

Thanks Brian!

(Anto, please thank him when you chat with him again....)

Cycle


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice hit!

It looks like Anton has gotten some back up!

That about covers the Delaware gang, there aren't too many people in that state. :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Cool!! Watch out for those Delaware guys!! :shock:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

RAOK are always the best bombs!


Although I typically prefer to work alone, I may need to form an alliance with some folks if I want to survive here , how about my fellow Floridians???? These bombing have become a near daily occurence..... :lol:


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Agreed. I want to be a part of an alliance tooooo, please =P Even though I dont have any good ammo =/


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

We usually go by state......Does anyone live in the same state as you? If so, team up with them.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

those 1666's are niiiiice let me know how you like it.. Brian got me too but im going to make a separate thread

oh yeah mango i think python lives in teh same state as you should pm him


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

I do not think Python likes me too much lawl But I will pm him for sure


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

he likes you.. he just doesnt express himself the best all the time


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

mangothebartender said:


> I do not think Python likes me too much lawl But I will pm him for sure


He is a big teddy bear the way you get him to like you is to stop by his house with a bomb.... Aces has his address...

Also very nice hit to a grat BOTL :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

mangothebartender said:


> I do not think Python likes me too much lawl But I will pm him for sure


Remond and I started off with fireworks.... but in about 1 week... we made up.... and have been friends for .... hell.... 2 years now!

I thinks he's coming over for steaks in afew weeks....

NOW... back to the thread....

I smoked the RP while riding my riding mower around the yard tonight.... delish.

Think I'll go smoke the 1666 now...

Thanks Brain C!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Not a bad smoke....


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

What smoke? :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Dude, is that a Lewinski 1666? 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

mangothebartender said:


> I do not think Python likes me too much lawl But I will pm him for sure


He's a SNAKE! What do you expect? :smile:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

:lolat: 


lazylightningNY said:


> mangothebartender said:
> 
> 
> > I do not think Python likes me too much lawl But I will pm him for sure
> ...


----------



## Bcalabrese (Jan 18, 2006)

My pleasure. Every little bit helps. I know I dont post much, but I have to help Anton represent DE.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Bcalabrese said:


> My pleasure. Every little bit helps. I know I dont post much, but I have to help Anton represent DE.


POST #3!!!! HUZZAH!!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat:


Anton said:


> POST #3!!!! HUZZAH!!!


That's an average of 1 post a year.

Is Brian C. done until 2009 now?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Bcalabrese said:


> My pleasure. Every little bit helps. I know I dont post much, but I have to help Anton represent DE.


Btw.. you are a marked man after hitting me... :twisted:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Whitefish said:


> We usually go by state......Does anyone live in the same state as you? If so, team up with them.


You're really funny :bitchslap:


----------



## Bcalabrese (Jan 18, 2006)

Just pacing myself. Now I am good for the decade.


----------



## Bcalabrese (Jan 18, 2006)

> Bcalabrese said:
> 
> 
> > My pleasure. Every little bit helps. I know I dont post much, but I have to help Anton represent DE.
> ...


Anything for a fellow soldier.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Well done Brian.

I think we might make 10 posts by the end of the year.

Now get your ass in the P90X thread. Coach Michael needs to work you.


----------

